# 8 hour car trip?



## Mia_Is_My_Hedgie (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello fellow hedgehog owners. I am going on an 7-8 hour car trip soon and i want to take my hedgehog, Mia, with me. I know hedges may get car sick but im not going to just leave her here. Is it safe to bring her if she might get sick? I mean it wont kill her... And how would i carrier her? Her cage is too big for the truck so... How?


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

I dont know if it is safe but you can use a bin cage for the traveling.


----------



## Mia_Is_My_Hedgie (Jan 2, 2015)

Also how do i change my profile picture?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

When traveling with a hedgehog, the best thing to use is a hard-sided cat or small dog carrier. They're sturdy, and have lots of room inside for blankets, and some food/water if necessary. If your hedgie gets carsick, I don't think there's a way to prevent that, but you could make cleanup easier by lining the bottom of the carrier with paper towels.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to take my Nara with me on about a 10 hour car trip. A hard sided cat -size carrier is a must. You don't want to take any chances with your hedgie. Emergency responders are trained to look for carriers, not boxes, bins, or those carriers that look like totebags. Not to mention, if you have to stop suddenly, your hedgie won't get tossed around or hurt. You never know when someone is going to cut you off. Most hedgies will just sleep during the trip. You need to monitor the temperature--you can use lots of fleece and hand warmers if it will be cold. 
If you are traveling during the day, they would be sleeping and you really don't need to worry about trying to feed them, which might cause car sickness. Make sure you bring extra liners, paper towels and unscented baby wipes. Also take some of "your" water, hedgies sometimes can taste the difference and won't drink it if it "tastes" different. Or if you are sure your hedgie will drink it, bring bottled water.
You will want to bring a bin or make a c&c cage for hedgie to use at the destination. They need room to run around. It takes planning, but you can do it!

You can take your hedgie on a short trip in your carrier to see how they react.


----------

